# how to correct the error no 80040265



## abhimanyu (Sep 24, 2005)

how to correct the error no 80040265


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Windows Media Player?

see if this page sheds any light.......http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;q234019


----------

